# Oppo BDP-831 Postponed in Europe Indefinitely



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Oppo are not going to release the European version of the BDP83 and on the website it is quite blunt with an apology, I am a bit suprised as the 83 is one of the best players I have used, a lot of people in the UK and Europe are going to be very dissapointed but I see imports the only access to this great player now

http://www.oppostore.co.uk/


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Do they give any reason for it John?


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

mechman said:


> Do they give any reason for it John?


Hi mech, I just spoke to someone about this who has direct links to Oppo and they said...politics (but could not say the exact reasoning behind it) whatever that means?

Its a great player and in the UK we still have access to the BDP83 so no real loss tbh but still a shame...


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

After careful evaluation of the resources available, it has been determined that the release of the OPPO BDP-831 Blu-ray Disc player in Europe will be postponed indefinitely. It is with sincere regret that we have to make this difficult decision. However, we feel that this is in the best interest of our customers and quality standards. Customer support and satisfaction are the cornerstones of OPPO, and with the currently available resources, unfortunately we will not be able to equally serve all our European customers with the release of the BDP-831. Language barriers, shipping constraints, and our ability to quickly, efficiently, and accurately support our valuable European customers undermine the quality standards expected of OPPO. We apologize to the customers who love and support OPPO all along and have been waiting for the release of BDP-831 patiently, and hope we can come back with better planning and resources in the future to serve our customers the best.


OPPO


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

eugovector said:


> After careful evaluation of the resources available, it has been determined that the release of the OPPO BDP-831 Blu-ray Disc player in Europe will be postponed indefinitely. It is with sincere regret that we have to make this difficult decision. However, we feel that this is in the best interest of our customers and quality standards. Customer support and satisfaction are the cornerstones of OPPO, and with the currently available resources, unfortunately we will not be able to equally serve all our European customers with the release of the BDP-831. Language barriers, shipping constraints, and our ability to quickly, efficiently, and accurately support our valuable European customers undermine the quality standards expected of OPPO. We apologize to the customers who love and support OPPO all along and have been waiting for the release of BDP-831 patiently, and hope we can come back with better planning and resources in the future to serve our customers the best.
> 
> 
> OPPO


yes, politics :bigsmile:


----------

